# A couple pics of the Alpine doeling I just bought



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I probably paid way too much for her. I hope she grows up to be worth it! She came out of an awesome doe with a close to perfect udder. Her sire was awesome and his mother had an awesome udder as well. She was supposed to be in the top 3 of the does born from a very nice herd this spring. The owners compete at nationals with their goats and had a doe take 5th place. I could have bought her baby for even more money, but they thought this one was just as nice. Her mom is a sundgau which I would love to have someday!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh, and they listed her as cou blanc on the papers I have to send in. I am very new to Alpines, but would have thought she was cou clair as her neck looks more gray to me.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She's pretty! Hope she turns out to be nice for you. Sorry but I don't really know about the color thing either... :wink:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

She's a pretty litte thing  Flashy! No she's cou blanc.
COU BLANC (coo blanc) - literally "white neck" white front quarters and black hindquarters with black or gray markings on the head.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

okay..here is my buckling. Is he cou clair, or cou blanc as well? He is darker. They have the same sire BTW.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwwww, I am in love, she is beautiful. Nice and long and level. Your boy is cute too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pretty doeling 

buck is cou clair


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They both look like beautiful kids to me.

Jan


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

She's a beauty! Congrats on the new purchase


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I think I have it straight on the cou clair and cou blanc then. There isn't a lot of difference, and with the cou blanc I still saw some light gray in there, but she is more white than he is. Alpines are so fun to breed because it's always a surprise as to what is going to come out! Especially this year for us since our doe had that little Saanen doeling along with an Alpine buck. We didn't think the Saanen buckling had gotten to her and bred her to an Alpine the next morning. Out came a little white doe and a cou clair buck. I'm naming the doe Mercy me, since I was so surprised.


----------

